# Love lyft's unstable rating system



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

I live in a very touristy part of the country during the summers its huge. Well I was a 4.96 heading into summer. Been pretty steady around 4.94 to 4.96 for well over 1k rides. This is the 1st summer that lyft's been here.

I am down to a 4.87. Just been slowly chipping downwards. Not that I am going to change anything I just find it interesting that all it takes is people I will never see again to lower my rating. 

100 ride avg is dumb as it only takes 5 or 6 bad ratings to really screw you


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Don’t lose any sleep or hair over it, Lyft ain’t gonna fire you


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> Don't lose any sleep or hair over it, Lyft ain't gonna fire you


Oh I am not been an uber driver for 2yrs not to worried more just annoyed


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> I live in a very touristy part of the country during the summers its huge. Well I was a 4.96 heading into summer. Been pretty steady around 4.94 to 4.96 for well over 1k rides. This is the 1st summer that lyft's been here.
> 
> I am down to a 4.87. Just been slowly chipping downwards. Not that I am going to change anything I just find it interesting that all it takes is people I will never see again to lower my rating.
> 
> 100 ride avg is dumb as it only takes 5 or 6 bad ratings to really screw you


He said "unstable." Who is Lyft (in one word)? Unstable.

F'ing nailed it.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Don't sweat it. 4.87 is still really good. The passengers will see you as having a 4.9 because Lyft rounds up.

I agree, Lyft's rating system is dumb. Mine just got hammered by one passenger and I returned the favor.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> I live in a very touristy part of the country during the summers its huge. Well I was a 4.96 heading into summer. Been pretty steady around 4.94 to 4.96 for well over 1k rides. This is the 1st summer that lyft's been here.
> 
> I am down to a 4.87. Just been slowly chipping downwards. Not that I am going to change anything I just find it interesting that all it takes is people I will never see again to lower my rating.
> 
> 100 ride avg is dumb as it only takes 5 or 6 bad ratings to really screw you


Lyft rounds to the nearest 10th, when showing others a rating.

When your rating is 4.94, the pax sees you as 4.90.

When your rating is 4.87, the pax sees you are 4.90.

Funny how that works.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Brunch said:


> I agree, Lyft's rating system is dumb. Mine just got hammered by one passenger and I returned the favor.


When you know who left the bad rating one star them w a good story and call support about the ride. Support will remove the one star from your history and the rider gets to keep theirs. One of Lyfts better policies.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

One good thing about Lyft is all drivers have 24 hours to choose ratings for the PAX/false accusers.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Lyft and Uber both have a totally stupid rating system and neither explain it to the pax.

If you have 1-5 stars then common sense would tell you 3 should be Ok, 4 should be Good and 5 should be Outstanding and Perfect. Except no one gets an Uber or Lyft that is a stretch limo with the driver wearing a tuxedo.

Since Uber and Lyft use a rating system that is completely inappropriate and doesn't bother to explain it to their riders, for the most part only drivers know that 1-4 means "fire this driver" (and 5 stars means "yeah, I guess you can keep driving").

As usual, the blame is on Uber and Lyft.


----------

